# Would you date someone like you?



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Would you date someone like yourself. For the sake of the question I mean someone on your same level of looks, simular career situation, intelligence, and with SA.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

:yes :nw That would be perfect.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I like me, so yes, I like people like me.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Bring her on. :lol


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

LoneLioness said:


> Would you date someone like yourself. For the sake of the question I mean someone on your same level of looks, simular career situation, intelligence, and with SA.


I am, except he's a bit smarter than I am.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

Definitely, but I don't think such a female person exists, especially one that has the same religious beliefs as me and SA as well.


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

Absolutely. :yes 
My boyfriend said he used to be just like me, shy, quiet, nervous around people. He's not usually like that at all anymore. (He's not sure how that happened. Actually, now he's the world's biggest attention ***** :lol which, believe it or not, has been really good for my SA.) We're similar in a lot of other ways too. I'd love him the same even if he was still a shy guy, or if he became one again. Two SA'ers together = more understanding and compassion for each other.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

Ew, no. It'd be great for maybe a week. I'm sure we'll start sniping at each other soon after.
I'd love to have friends who are like me, though.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't know.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Ehm..ok.Where is he? :lol


----------



## KimberlyK (Nov 11, 2004)

No, who would I go to for help when I have anxiety provoking situations to deal with? My husband may not be very understanding of my SA sometimes but at least when I need help he is there for me.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I am dating her right now


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Oh God, no. There's already enough of me.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I guess, but I find it very hard to beleive anyone would want to date me.


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

Yes, and I know someone who is like me, but maybe worse.. has had much less social contact with others over the years than me. But we both live at home, don't have drivers licenses, and she doesn't work at all and I work barely part-time. We live a little over half hour away from each other but have no way to meet except bus, which she is sort of afraid to do right now.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Yeah, I wish I could clone myself and I would just date uhh...myself. :lol :b


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I certainly would date a guy who has chosen the "helping" profession as a career path (which is what I have chosen). That would say a lot about him, and he would have to be intelligent to be in that profession. SA would not bother me.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Hahahah, no way. I would end up stuffed behind a wall in an abandoned warehouse.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

I would have said yes, but should I decide to have kids, the possibility of passing on the disorder to your children increases.


----------



## Failure (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh of course. I wish that was possible.


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

-


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

Yes, I'm the only one who realizes how perfect I am.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

I think I'd only want to date someone like me. In fact, if I could, I would just have a male version of me made.


----------



## Alexx (Feb 26, 2007)

Nyx said:


> I think I'd only want to date someone like me. In fact, if I could, I would just have a male version of me made.


Haha, I was just about to comment with the same answer.

My politics are very close to me, and I've yet to meet a person who has similar ideals to myself AND social anxiety. I have a feeling I'm going to end up alone for a long time. :um


----------



## loner2389 (Oct 28, 2006)

Yes please. Quiet girl who wouldn't mind staying home and playing games, watching movies and going to the beach. 

Only negative i could see is the girl being blonde, don't like girls with the same hair color as me for some reason. but i wouldn't really care if she liked doing everything i did.


----------



## elephant_girl (Dec 10, 2004)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## extreme (Jan 10, 2007)

I would love it!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

no.

i cant even stand being around myself. i wouldnt want to be around someone like me.

moody, depressed, detached, loner, hungover, prickly...sounds attractive eh?


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

There is no one like me, so that could not be!

ok, it would be boring. I need some variety, as would my female double if she exists somewhere on earth.

Plus, I don't need more incentive to sleep in, get my daily kava fix and eat out every meal.


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

> Would you date someone like yourself. For the sake of the question I mean someone on your same level of looks, simular career situation, intelligence, and with SA.


Definitely...! that would be awesome... =)))


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

For sure! However, I've been looking for someone similar to me for decades and haven't had any luck. Guess I'm one of a kind....hush, I don't want to hear any comments from the peanut gallery.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Hmmm i was tricked by the initial question and voted yes. I would not really want to date anyone JUST LIKE ME.....the beauty of relationships sometimes is the DIFFERENCES...one knows about one subject more...one is stronger in one way than the other..... Having SA in common (though my husband is more shy than SA) is definitely a plus

Does anyone remember on Seinfeld when Jerry dated someone "like him" and it turns out he hated himself????????????

My husband is actually a LOT LIKE me but with very significant and important differences. 

You love who love....you dont have to have EVERYTHING in common, just some things.


----------



## orpheus (Nov 16, 2003)

I would date someone who has similar interests. Could I stomach someone as pessimistic as myself? Probably not.


----------



## bent (Aug 4, 2005)

Drella said:


> Hahahah, no way. I would end up stuffed behind a wall in an abandoned warehouse.


omg :lol

i voted yes, if there were a female version of me i'd definitely date her. it is also nice to have a few different influences in your life but i think i'd still be happy with a female me lol.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Hell yes and I'm not just blowing smoke up my own arse. I make a great date.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Sure I would.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

I thought about this question for a while and I would have to say: No. I'm to easily annoyed.

Anyone remember that Sliders episode where the guy finds out his other self on the world they are visiting is a female? Heh.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: re: Would you date someone like you?*



Nae said:


> Anyone remember that Sliders episode where the guy finds out his other self on the world they are visiting is a female? Heh.


In fact, I do.

and yes, I would.


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

yes please. send him over.


----------



## No-Sturm-und-Drang (Jan 21, 2009)

no i'm straight ;D


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

I certainly would. Someone who's chill, simple but thoughtful, not dramatic, easy to please, doesn't get bored easily and doesn't need to be out all the time partying, somewhat cheesy (shame girls don't like the so-called corny romance stuff anymore, it was a lot simpler and I think I'd be good at that sort of thing lol), somewhat geeky, not high maintenance, etc.

Overall I don't think I'm really that bad. It just takes me a while to warm up to people before I can relax with them. I've never been close enough with any girls that I could relax and be myself with them. It would be nice...

And I'm unemployed and live at home (going to college) at 25 years old. If I found a girl like that I wouldn't have a problem with it, but I'm sure most girls have a problem with guys like that, which is understandable.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes, I would love to find someone like me... if they would like me.... I think it would be (because it is) very hard to find someone like this.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I fu**in love you Mrs. Dub16!


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

Hell Yes!
I would love to go out with a socially awkward chick with no future aspirations


----------



## Kathe (May 17, 2010)

Yes, and I am. He is awesome!


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

Noo...
My last- and only relationship worked well and for so long because he didn't have SA. I needed someone to keep me grounded/someone positive/someone who treated me special...er than everyone else. XD

I am a crazy lady. I felt less crazy being around someone who wasn't also crazy.

As for looks, career and intelligence; I don't care if he's less attractive than me, has less money or is less book-smart.
Having a strong heart is important- as I do not have one.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I wouldn't think I would want to date myself if I met me......


:ditto


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

It depends. I answered yes but I don't know if I would say yes if it was a female clone of me. I mean it would be awesome to understand each other so well. But then again I am too indecisive and lazy and apathetic and... I need someone to activate me a little and I don't know if someone like me could. lol I also want them to challenge me and my thoughts. Hmm, maybe I should have said no after all.


----------



## Kathe (May 17, 2010)

Deathinmusic said:


> It depends. I answered yes but I don't know if I would say yes if it was a female clone of me. I mean it would be awesome to understand each other so well. But then again I am too indecisive and lazy and apathetic and... I need someone to activate me a little and I don't know if someone like me could. lol I also want them to challenge me and my thoughts. Hmm, maybe I should have said no after all.


"Like" you doesn't mean the "same" as you. I don't think it would be good for anyone to date their clone. There would be no challenges or growth.


----------



## blair (Feb 1, 2010)

Probably not. I've no balls.


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes of course


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

I would!  I think differences are good though. Having someone EXACTLY like me would be boring. But I think it would be too hard dating someone who doesn't know what I'm going through with SA. I also find it important to be with someone who shares my religion and also vegetarian lifestyle.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

I actively look for personalities like my own. Also, if a girl dieted and exercised as much and as consistently as I do, she would be HOT.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

No-Sturm-und-Drang said:


> no i'm straight ;D


^ same as


----------



## xJoshx (Apr 29, 2010)

With 2 of me, the possibilities are endless ! :boogie


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

**** YESSSSSS, YESSSSSS, I would date someone like me, I would, god just to _know_ someone like me would make me sooooooo happy, just to feel like I'm not the only person in the world who's like me would do sooo much for me


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

PS, where are all the girls in this thread?

---ooooooooh, for some reason, the 52 girls who voted are hidden


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yes, I believe that I would.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I wouldn't want them to be exactly like me - I like some mystery. But I do like a lot of things about myself and I'd really like seeing those things in another person. Plus, they'd probably be the most understanding person I'd ever come across in my life, haha.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't know I've never met anyone like me.


----------



## desolation (May 25, 2010)

It would be nice to connect with someone who understood fully what you're like and why.


----------



## KittyGirl (May 14, 2010)

I've always wondered...
if you had sex with your own clone; would it be considered incest or masturbation?


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Yes but I'd never go out with someone who also has SA, that would be stupid.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Absolutely... because if he was like me he would be pushing himself to do the things he had to do and could do while accepting the things that he just couldn't at any given moment and acknowledging that just because he couldn't do them then that he possibly could do them later. We could support each other's strengths and weaknesses... triumphs and shortcomings... bravery and fears. We could be a team and know that we each had someone on our side.


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nope, we would just stare at eachother during the whole date questioning eachothers "real" motives, and how the other one plans to take advantage of me, or her, or yeah im confused...


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

BetaBoy90 said:


> Nope, we would just stare at eachother during the whole date questioning eachothers "real" motives, and how the other one plans to take advantage of me, or her, or yeah im confused...


I can see this... or for me it would be both of us wondering when we were going to screw it up and let the other person down, hurt them, disappoint them and how long it would last before things ended because they saw the real me and couldn't tolerate it.

Sometimes online relationships are just easier because they take the pressure off... not all of it... but a lot of it.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

No, I am not interested in dating .. or relationships.


----------



## metabeta (Feb 20, 2008)

I tried it, it made both of us worse..


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

LoneLioness said:


> Would you date someone like yourself. For the sake of the question I mean someone on your same level of looks


No.



> simular career situation,


Probably.



> intelligence,


Yes.



> and with SA.


Just SA? Yeah. But if their psychological makeup resembled mine in any other aspect, oh HELL no.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

We'd probably end up killing each other, so, no. I am the WORST girlfriend! xD


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

I would date someone similar to me. I wouldn't want them to be exactly the same, but it would be nice to meet someone similar who could relate to me.


----------



## this portrait (Jul 18, 2009)

I kinda already have, so I'd do it again.


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Yup, it's nice to have someone who likes/suffers from the same things as you do because then they understand you more.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Helllll no. They would be too erratic in temperament, have no idea of what to do with their life, and too many other bad traits to mention.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

hmm... I opened up the poll with the intention of voting "no" to see that at some point in the past I already voted "yes"...


----------



## stephmae (Jul 11, 2010)

this reminds me of one of those "would you have a drink with you?" vodka commercials... i always go through a ten minute state of severe depression after watching one of those because my answer is always no. so dating myself is probably out of the question.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hell yeah I would! I'm a smart, sensitive mother-f'n stud!


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

KittyGirl said:


> I've always wondered...
> if you had sex with your own clone; would it be considered incest or masturbation?


I can't answer that question properly.


----------



## Space Ghost (Jul 13, 2010)

ppl who understand eachother will be comfy together. The whole SA deal is because ppl dont get it.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

I say yes, although I should point out from the bit of dating experience that I have, that sometimes those who seem to be similair to you in the beginning turn out to be nothing like you as you grow to know them better as the relationship progresses. Funny how that happens.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

You bet I would,in fact I think I've been looking for another "me" my whole life!


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Depends on how "like me". There has to be some mystery there, some outside element. Frankly, as I am today I'd find myself too boring to date. Haha, I guess I'm not desperate enough to settle for the bar my own behavior has set. I don't know if that sad or not. 

...

It's sad.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Yeah, I'm already with another me. Another me able to talk to people, that is.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

"Would you **** me? I'd **** me. I'd **** me hard." :lol

In other words, yes. One of the things I'm certain about myself is that I'm a down to earth, nice guy. That quality alone goes a long way for me to find in a mate.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Absolutely... my last real relationship (though online only) was with someone very much like me and it seemed perfect other than the fact that we would never meet or ever be able to see each other... before him I was with someone who seemed very much like me but in the end was absolutely nothing like me and it ended badly. The person I am now friends with is like me in some ways but can't relate to all of it.... but is very tolerant and content to be supportive and give me what I need and is content with what I can give and do but it is VERY limited and I can't share all of myself the way I did in my last relationship.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I'd date any kind of person. As long as we're compatible.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

I'd do me


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

It would be a dream come true. I think I'd only ever find another "me" online though, and from experience, that doesn't have a good chance of working out.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

silentcliche said:


> "Would you **** me? I'd **** me. I'd **** me hard." :lol
> 
> In other words, yes. One of the things I'm certain about myself is that I'm a down to earth, nice guy. That quality alone goes a long way for me to find in a mate.


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

KittyGirl said:


> Noo...
> My last- and only relationship worked well and for so long because he didn't have SA. I needed someone to keep me grounded/someone positive/someone who treated me special...er than everyone else. XD
> 
> I am a crazy lady. I felt less crazy being around someone who wasn't also crazy.
> ...


You wrote what I was going to write :clap


----------

